# Alaska Hunter Envious



## sameyer (Aug 22, 2007)

I grew up hunting, fishing and trapping in North Dakota, first tagging along with my dad for whatever was in season. Duck and goose hunting was my favorite and I started carrying my own shotgun at the age of 9. Then when I was 11 my dad made a trip to Alaska and came home announcing we were moving there. By that time I was a committed hunter and had read everything I could find on hunting and of course thought I was basically going to Hunter's Heaven on earth.

The first fall I was a non-resident and license were expensive so I didn't hunt much. The second fall I was able to get out and quickly discovered that unlike North Dakota, you couldn't just walk to a local pot hole and shoot some ducks or walk through the woods and find upland game. Everything is spread out here and in order to have some success you have to do some traveling.

I live in Kenai, Alaska near the world famous Kenai River that has the huge salmon runs each summer. At the mouth of the Kenai River is a large flat that has numerous ponds and tidal cuts and is one of the few local waterfowl hunting areas. To hunt this flat requires hip boots or chest waders, warm waterproof clothing and a lot of determination. Last year, starting on the opener on September 1st, I logged 277 miles on that flat. Walking out to a blind and on really slow days, walking up the ponds and cuts. I hunted from September 1st to Dec. 31st (the upper river stays open that late) and killed a total of 18 ducks, including two mallards, a couple of spoobills, several bluebills and teal. This is not because I am a horrible shot, typically shoot about 70%. THere just isn't that many birds around. THere are some places in the state where the waterfowl hunting is supposedly great but you have to be willing to spend several thousand dollars to get a weekend of shooting.

That's the way it is in ALaska, yes its a hunters paridise in many was ith the variety of game and the gorgeous mountains, rivers, and lake to roam on but the game populations are minimal, odds for shooting say amoose for the average guy are very poor. I hunted them a lot in my younger, tougher years and worked my butt off to manage several over a 20 year period.

Anyway, I am coming home to hunt North Dakota with my dad for the first time in 36 years. Everything I read on this forum suggests the hunting is going to be great and I can't wait to give it a shot. Going to be hunting in the south eastern part of the state, where home use to be.

So yes, I am envious of your hunting there in North Dakota. Alaska is a beautiful place make no mistake but when it comes to hunting and and fishing you guys have it all over us.


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Good luck with your hunt! Indeed, ND is a paradise.


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

I went duck hunting in Valdez, AK last year and fell in love with Alaska. I'm already making plans to go back. I hear what your saying though, it's a great place to visit, but it just doesn't get any better than North Dakota! I wish we had Harequins however!


----------



## diverboy (Jul 5, 2007)

What was your dad's reason for moving to Alaska?


----------



## HATCHETMAN (Mar 15, 2007)

You should try going north to some of the smaller lakes RIGHT NOW. I've had some of the best duck shoots (especially teal) of my entire life in the interior of Alaska in the Middle of September!! All you need is a float tube or canoe, a few decoys and you're good to go. If I could convince my wife to move there I would be there buddy!! If I am not mistaken the limit on teal when I was there was 8?!?

:beer:


----------



## Thomas Dow (Aug 11, 2007)

Hatchetman I aggree. I just moved from Eielson AFB, AK (Fairbanks area for those that don't know) to Minot, ND. We kill alot of ducks up there from Sept to Oct. Small ponds and small decoy sets were the norm. Unfortunately most of the water freezes up by mid October and all the birds head south. However, last year a buddy went to Anchorage in Dec and said there was still open water and it was covered up with ducks.

Of course that was last year and so far I've heard that it's been a little slow up there right now. Last I heard from the fellas was that it was still a little warm so the birds were trickling in. That was the 7th of Sept. Unfortunately I'm in Maryland at a school so I'm not killin' anything, and I'm worried all the ducks will be gone by the time I get back to ND in early Nov.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Cut em said:


> I'm worried all the ducks will be gone by the time I get back to ND in early Nov.


They better not be


----------



## sameyer (Aug 22, 2007)

Thanks for all of your feedback. New to this forum stuff so forgive me if I am not sure what I am doing.

My dad came up here on a moose hunt in 1970. He and a buddy each shot nice bulls, my dad's was a 55 incher. He was a farmer at the time and farming for the small farmer wasn't exactly terricfic then. There was a lot of opportunity in the oilfield so we moved.

A couple of you talk about the interior duck hunting and it brings up what seems common to Alaska residents......we don't get around our own state as much as we should. I've been thinking about doing an interior hunt for years and just haven't done it. Logistically, to go to Kenai to the interior is about the same as going from eastern North Dakota to western Montana. Lot of time required and for most, hard time to find.

Perhaps it isn't the way it use to be in North Dakota, but it sounds like it is and that was when I was a kid I would get out of school and walk to a duck pond or pheasant field and stand a reasonable chance of having shots ( admittedly didn't hit so much back then). Once the season opens I want to be out everyday and the areas accessible just haven't produced much. Last night I put in 5.5 miles in hipboots, covering most of the Kenai River flats and did not see one duck or goose. Someone mentioned the weather and it has been ridiculously warm this year 55-60 degrees and not cooling off much at night. Also was a relatively dry year until the last week or so.

Don't get me wrong, ALaska is a great place but we don't have the same hunting opportunities. Small game is minimal, we have some good grouse hunting. Nothing in the way of varmints like praire dogs or gophers. Have crows but here you have to eat them if you shoot them and who wants to do that? At any rate, I am really excited to be coming back there, I know the folks in North Dakota are great people and look forward to running into other hunters while I am there.

Going to take my duck boat up into the Tustumena Lake area this weekend and hope some norhtern birds have moved in.


----------



## Thomas Dow (Aug 11, 2007)

Sameyer,

You're right. It's 160 mi just to Anchorage from Kenai. I've heard lots about the Palmer hay flats. I never came down to hunt that area though. (too far, haha). Also I was wondering about sea ducks? Just some food for thought until you come to ND.

Just talked to a buddy today and he also said it was slow due to warm weather. Sounds like its going to be another weird year up there.

Good luck all


----------



## gboyd242 (Jul 6, 2005)

I envy that pintail are not restricted in Alaska. Here in CA we can only shoot one and they are the most abundant bird in the sky. North Dakota, they have the hunter's choice which I think is ridiculous but at least it cuts down on the number of suzies taken.


----------



## HATCHETMAN (Mar 15, 2007)

Be thankful you get to shoot one. Here the pintails migrate through after the season is closed!!  Plus the fact that the better plumage drakes come after the season is already closed December 1st!!


----------



## gboyd242 (Jul 6, 2005)

Are they closing pintail on Dec 1st as part of the "hunter's choice" experiment? If so, they will probably open it to the whole season next year. I think that's when the study ends. Until then, I feel your frustration. We had a similar regulation a few years ago but when the FWS allowed the season to be more than 60 days, we were able to shoot one pintail all season. Hopefully next year we can get a couple more birds.

I have never been one to mount birds so I have never really cared whether they are fully feathered or not (except to avoid pin-feathers  )


----------



## HATCHETMAN (Mar 15, 2007)

I think they did this for the "low numbers" of the pintail. Pintail and canvasback are closed after december 1st or 2nd usually, and has been as long as I can remember. The limits are usually one or two pinnies or cans per day, but again the plumage is not great. That season saves a lot of ducks, which I guess is good!! We'll just keep beatin' up on the divers, wigeon, and mallards!!


----------



## TheSwamper (Apr 25, 2004)

I just got back from a 2 1/2 week trip to Alaska. I was guiding for ducks and pike in the interior.......all I can say is SICK! 12 days, 600 ducks, 14 species, pike over 40"!

I'll have some pics up soon.

I hunted in Valdez 2 years ago, that was also awesome!

I can't wait to go back!


----------



## GB GooseHunter (Feb 19, 2007)

I was in AK this summer for an internship for school working with the salmon runs. I was in Keni for a little bit then up to larson lake and and telkeetna river. he is right it is very very beautiful there. Feel in love with the place. But he is right i did not see many birds the birds i did see had all of the little ones eatin in the first month. IF you like to fish for salmon this is your spot in my opinion. I cant say for the Dakotas because i have never been there however looking for a job there when i graduate in may. Hope ur hunt goes well.


----------

